# New 23' shoalwater cat



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I took a ride in a 23' shoalwater cat a few months back. Jarad at waypoint marine sat down with me and helped me decide on accessories. It's been along wait but I expect the hull to be delivered from shoalwater to waypoint marine around midweek. I also sold my 21 rfl to a friend, so I'm without a boat right now. Wife is not happy because I'm becoming harder to live with every day I'm without a boat. 

I powered it with a 300hp g2 and customized the hull to fit my needs. Ordered a bubble console on the deck with a 60gal in hull tank. I also shortened the front deck by 18" or so. 

Some will ask why the move to a cat hull, well it's simple really. My back can't take another 10 years on a flat bottom boat and the shoalwater is very close In shallow water performance, with speeds that will support tournament fishing as well. 

I will post pictures as they become available.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This is my new tower design. When stored it occupies a 13"x25"x52" space. When setup, it will be 9'4" to the platform and the platform will be 52"x24", with a 36" leaning rail. It's about half way complete.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

This is what it looks like stored.


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

Thats pretty cool! Congrats on your new boat.


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

Say it ain't so! I'll miss the mud running king. You and your rig were just crazy. Can't wait to see the new rig setup. Looks neat. But I don't blame you, I don't like the rfl for the same reason you are switching. It's a fishing tool that has its place. Too bad we can't all have 4 or 5 boats for each purpose.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Going from an RFL to a Shoalwater says a lot about the cats shallow water performance coming from a shallow water expert as your self. Keep us posted and pics asap please


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm interested in the performance of the 300 G2. I've seen a few around but have heard no real world numbers on a 22-24' cat. Keep us posted and congrats


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I will give numbers when it hits the water. It will be on the water 10 minutes after I sign papers and will be there all summer. I moved to a house on a canal in the harbors on nueces bay and that is another reason I needed to change hulls. Lots of open water to cross to get to water I fish. The 21 Majek rfl is a fishing machine. If I only fished the ulm and never had to cross big water or fish a tournament, the rfl would serve me well. The cat gives me more flexibility. They do a lot of things pretty well.


----------



## fuzzie (Oct 28, 2014)

railbird said:


> I will give numbers when it hits the water. It will be on the water 10 minutes after I sign papers and will be there all summer.


Good deal. Appreciate it. Reason is I'm looking to repower and currently running a 300 vmax series 2. Was considering a 300xs but if the G2 is what all the reviews say they are I'd be willing to consider it instead.


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

One went out from waypoint Saturday when I picked mine up with a 300g2. They look really good on the back of the 23's. Congrats on the new boat. I just got mine yesterday.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

The boat I tested had an 18"raised standard console with a tall burn bar, it ran 59 easily and hit 60 every 30 seconds or so. It did well in every area tested. Because it was new and a demo boat we didn't drive it the way I drive. I will give draft, shallow performance and holes shot numbers on this rig. I'm expecting strong performance from a motor reported to have 600+ lbs of torque. Manufacturer claims 20% more torque than Mercury and Yamaha. Needless to say, I'm dying to get my hands on this rig.


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

Railbird. KUDOS ON THE G2!!!!
I really hope it fulfills your expectations! Let us know! !


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

Curious. If you installed speakers in your new cat. If so did you mount any at the bow ? I've heard not to do it because they just have to be replaced every year. Also what prop? And did you do tabs?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

GATORDONE said:


> Curious. If you installed speakers in your new cat. If so did you mount any at the bow ? I've heard not to do it because they just have to be replaced every year. Also what prop? And did you do tabs?


 I am running my latest prop design and expect unequaled results from it. As for the stereo, I have not given much thought to speaker location. I thought I would leave that up to waypoint marine. I will go over and discuss that stuff when boat arrives tomorrow or Monday.

I have pictures of boat however, it is still protected with plastic and is in shoalwaters facility. I will ask permission before I post photos.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

railbird said:


> I am running my latest prop design and expect unequaled results from it. As for the stereo, I have not given much thought to speaker location. I thought I would leave that up to waypoint marine. I will go over and discuss that stuff when boat arrives tomorrow or Monday.
> 
> I have pictures of boat however, it is still protected with plastic and is in shoalwaters facility. I will ask permission before I post photos.


Ur gonna scare the fish blasting the stereo!! Lol

Congrats on the new sled, post up some pics....


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Again, hull is still protected with plastic, so color is harder to distinguish. Colors are black and platinum. I intend to use this rig for tournaments, design is intended for maximizing speed and access to areas I enjoy fishing. Also to answer an earlier question, I did go with trim tabs.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Very nice. Congratulations. Looks like a hell of a boat already!


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

Nice boat. So on mounting your tabs. I fish live bait and need the intake pumping while I'm running. This would take a special location for the tabs because of location of intake. Did you adjust or you don't need bait well pumping while your running?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm planning on o2 system for tournaments I seldom use bait. When I do it's mud minnows usually. Water replacement and circulation is redundancy for oxygen system.


----------



## BLUEBERRY (Aug 15, 2011)

I have oxygen in my boat to help out. I just turn off the pumps if I am moving from spot to spot.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got word my hull will be delivered to waypoint marine today, as promised. Thanks shoalwater!


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

railbird said:


> Just got word my hull will be delivered to waypoint marine today, as promised. Thanks shoalwater!


Awesome! !


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Sick lookin sled, looks like a space ship!! lol


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

It's here


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

Bad *** man!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice sled!!!


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

How long did it take. To be delivered?


----------



## dkeeton1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Great looking boat! I can't wait to order mine!!! :flag:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

They started on it yesterday. Made pretty good progress.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Dang that thing looks like a beast hanging on the back.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm having a heck of a time with this photo. Sorry. Finally got it.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

better take lots of pictures, I bet the gel coat on the bottom of that hull doesn't look like that for long!


----------



## Team FlatnSassy (Mar 26, 2009)

Welcome to the Family!

When you get it dialed in get us the Digits.

Took about 4 weeks of prop work....but we are seeing 59-60 with good conditions...57-58 easily...not too shabby for a TRP


----------



## Navi (Jun 2, 2009)

curious to see how that evinrude works out, i like that warranty over the merc warranty


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

nice looking boat.. With you going to a Shoalwater, that says a lot about the boats performance..

congrats.


----------



## schoalbeast101 (Oct 23, 2014)

Congratulations! You will love that boat. I think I have basically the same color pattern (2010 old mold hull) but I have the old console and I have some white on my console. I have a 300 ETEC with a basically new power head and new lower unit on the back and I love it. I do have the 18" raised deck under my console. Although these are big boats they are very easy to load and unload by yourself especially with the goal post. A tip, some kind of pad to put between the rub rail and the goal post with be beneficial to the rub rail. If these boats move when trailering they move forward, at least mine does. These boats will take waves also especially with the trim tabs. I will be adding some to mine. When the front of that boat is down you won't get a drop of water on you. Even without them I only got splashed once going with the waves in Trinity bay when the wind was humming and I have had it for a year.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Picking it up at 9 tomorrow. Heading to Louisiana right after I water test.


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

So how long did you wait once you put deposit down?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

12 weeks. Weather has been a bit of a hindrance lately.


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Bad arse rig.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Got it! Max speed with 25" prop turning 5100 is 64 so far. Need a smaller pitch for this time of year.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Tower on heading to Louisiana. This is one sick ride. Hole shot is incredible. Will post video soon.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Hot dam!! Dem reds don't stand a chance w/that setup!! 

One bad farkin boat!! Be careful while on that tower....lol


----------



## Shrimpguts (May 2, 2015)

That boat looks 40ft long.Nice boat btw the new Etec is different looking for sure.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

Hole shot my prop design





Hole shot 25 pitch 4 blade, trim tabs down 3 bars


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

railbird said:


> Hole shot my prop design
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just realized both of those videos are with my design. Sorry, the day has been a blur, I picked up the boat about 9am and have since mounted all my gear and fit the tower to the boat and installed TM lift and am now half way to Houston.

Sorry about the misinformation. First video is no tabs, second is down 3 bars.


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

I noticed you have the speakers mounted up front. I had heard from many that they keep replacing there's because of that location. How did you mount yours to prevent issues. Boat looks great and thanks for posting the detail.


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

Bad arse cat Railbird!!! For some reason it looks like you have a TRP in your pic. 

Gatordone that fishing boat is so bad arse who gives a ******* **** about speakers. Bahahaha


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

I went by Waypoint today to look at the 23 and the 21 cats. Wow! Beautiful boats. I know me well enough to know what is going to happen next...


----------



## spooksupeRipple (Feb 28, 2015)

That G2 sounds incredible in your video. That motor is bad arse. Doubt a sho could do half of that hole shot.


----------



## commtrd (Mar 18, 2006)

Whats the best hatch lids? The flush embedded fiberglass or the plastic lids mounted on top?


----------



## Flat's Hunter (Oct 18, 2007)

spooksupeRipple said:


> Bad arse cat Railbird!!! For some reason it looks like you have a TRP in your pic.
> 
> Gatordone that fishing boat is so bad arse who gives a ******* **** about speakers. Bahahaha


I believe that is rail birds custom prop. He was testing it with people awhile back. Kinda of like 2 props welded together from what I remember.

Railbird can you update us on your custom prop yet or is it still in top secret r&d


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

spooksupeRipple said:


> Bad arse cat Railbird!!! For some reason it looks like you have a TRP in your pic.


His very own prop design. :ac550:


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I have been testing this design for 4 years now and have it figured out. It's a newer design that allows me to turn every boat into a trp, with a mechanical solution instead of welding it. An add on if you will. 

As for the performance of the g2, I'm just blown away with its responsiveness through all rpm ranges. It feels like I'm in a race car the way it drives. I am in Louisiana right now and looking for reds from my tower. While trying to find my way, I have found myself having to turn around in shallow water around 18" deep. I call these box canyons, because they are about as tight as 1.5 to 3 boat lengths. This rig setup the way it is can turn around in that tight of area, with the use of steering, throttle and the slide of the boat this can be done without coming off of plane. My old rfl would do something similar to this, but nothing as special as this. Speed with this setup with pretty worn out prop, 3 people on board a 10' tower and 40+ gallons of fuel runs 50+ mph and will get on plane with it sitting on bottom, just like it does in the video I posted earlier. To say that I'm stoked with this boat would be a massive understatement.

This rig is a game changer, get with Jared at waypoint marine, this boat rigged like this will not disappoint.


----------



## GATORDONE (Jun 21, 2014)

Thanks for the insight on performance. I ordered one. Can you tell me how you set up your speaker system? I noticed the speakers on the front deck


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

4 speakers,2 on bow, 2 on console infinity system.


----------



## strikeout (Mar 28, 2011)

railbird said:


> I have been testing this design for 4 years now and have it figured out. It's a newer design that allows me to turn every boat into a trp, with a mechanical solution instead of welding it. An add on if you will.
> 
> As for the performance of the g2, I'm just blown away with its responsiveness through all rpm ranges. It feels like I'm in a race car the way it drives. I am in Louisiana right now and looking for reds from my tower. While trying to find my way, I have found myself having to turn around in shallow water around 18" deep. I call these box canyons, because they are about as tight as 1.5 to 3 boat lengths. This rig setup the way it is can turn around in that tight of area, with the use of steering, throttle and the slide of the boat this can be done without coming off of plane. My old rfl would do something similar to this, but nothing as special as this. Speed with this setup with pretty worn out prop, 3 people on board a 10' tower and 40+ gallons of fuel runs 50+ mph and will get on plane with it sitting on bottom, just like it does in the video I posted earlier. To say that I'm stoked with this boat would be a massive understatement.
> 
> This rig is a game changer, get with Jared at waypoint marine, this boat rigged like this will not disappoint.


Do you sell this new prop you have designed?


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

I hope to one day soon. I'm attempting to line up manufacturing.


----------



## Lakeandbay2 (Apr 15, 2012)

What does the prop look like?


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

Sweet Rig RB!


----------



## blitz_81 (Aug 4, 2010)

I would buy it if available. Looks like a pretty sweat prop. Jumps up pretty quick. Mine isn't near that good of a hole shot


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Chuck you know I'm in for one ....start selling them.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

*Dulac Louisiana*

Fishing with wvnative. My tower setup. In ft lauderdale now back to Delacroix Thursday morning to resume fishing.


----------



## daryl1979 (Dec 17, 2010)

Sweet 


Daryl Ransleben


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

My beautiful bride who has lots of patience.


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

Looks Great Chuck!


----------



## fishin shallow (Jul 31, 2005)

Man that's awesome


----------



## Im Headed South (Jun 28, 2006)

Congratulations Chuck, living the life my friend. Next time I see you up north we're going exploring in that bad boy.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Looks great chuck!!! 
Congrats on the new rig. 
t


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

railbird said:


> My beautiful bride who has lots of patience.


Finished product almost. Storage condition.


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

If some of you are interested in a test ride, just pm me I can do it most evenings, just drop me a pm.


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Great thread. Did you test some of the other cats before picking this one? SCB, Dargel, Shallow Sport?
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## sheldonasvoboda (Apr 23, 2015)

pics of that prop?


----------



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

You ain't gonna get a pic of that prop just yet. ......


----------



## caddis (Jan 22, 2012)

Great thread. Did you test some of the other cats before picking this one? SCB, Dargel, Shallow Sport?
Thanks,
Todd


----------



## railbird (Jan 2, 2009)

caddis said:


> Great thread. Did you test some of the other cats before picking this one? SCB, Dargel, Shallow Sport?
> Thanks,
> Todd


I have been in all of these. I have the most first hand experience with the shoalwater. It's a very effective shallow water rig and is an excellent cabin boat. I'm very happy with my choice.


----------

